# Technical Help Wanted...



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this goes out to all those theory masters in this forum.
Dont try and hide cause I know your out there..
Here is a link of some sweet guitar playing
YouTube - 1998 Gibson ES-135 Part 2

What I would realy like to know is : technicaly, what scale/mode/whatever you want to call it he is playing.
I'm just trying to understand where this solo is coming from on the technical side.

Any help is alllways appreciated.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

looks / sounds like mostly Aminor Pentatonic....some added jazzy notes in there in some sots


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> this goes out to all those theory masters in this forum.
> Dont try and hide cause I know your out there..
> Here is a link of some sweet guitar playing
> YouTube - 1998 Gibson ES-135 Part 2
> ...


I would agree that it's mostly a minor blues. However, similar to a recent question posed in this forum, in jazz improvised single note lines are created using scales and arpeggios that suit a given chord. I'll take this opportunity to say that playing blues with jazzy colourings is one thing, but playing jazz with bluesy colourings is quite another. I remember when I just_ had _to learn SRV's "Riviera Paradise". I managed to bang out a decent version in time, but it wasn't until I started learning about what makes jazz, _*jazz*_ that I really could dig into the song. So while there's nothing wrong with learning bits and pieces of things you like, to really play like this you have to spend some time in the woodshed. There are piles of great resources on the web for jazz theory and backing tracks. Remember with jazz melody is king, so don't over-play a solo with many notes for the sake of lots of notes, or it just sounds like jibberish. Learn to target chord tones, and get aquainted with arppegios and their super-impositions. Try a Major 7th arppegio over it's relative minor 7th chord...a classic minor blues/jazz trick.


Cheers, Shawn.


----------

